# Steve Nash Gandhi NBA Commercial?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

You've probably seen the video of Nash driving vs. the Knicks in slow motion followed by a Gandhi quote. It's an NBA advertisement. This commercial is awesome. It shows all that's going on in just one NBA posession. I was wondering if there was a copy of this commercial online, anyone got a link?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Possibly mixmakers.net. But I have yet to see it out.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I found it! =)

http://rapidshare.de/files/16830825/Steve_Nash_Commercial_-_Strength.wmv.html


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Hard to be impressed when he just runs around the corner of a screen for a layup. Knicks didn't rotate. All of these commercials somewhat annoy me. If they did a commercial with the clip of chauncey shakin nash out of his shoes from yesterdays game that would be cool though.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

i love the commercial.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Hard to be impressed when he just runs around the corner of a screen for a layup. Knicks didn't rotate. All of these commercials somewhat annoy me. If they did a commercial with the clip of chauncey shakin nash out of his shoes from yesterdays game that would be cool though.


You troll? :clown:


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Yea that commercial is very creative and amazing, love it.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

SunsFan57 said:


> I found it! =)
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/16830825/Steve_Nash_Commercial_-_Strength.wmv.html


I don't know why, but I can never make that site work. :curse: I'd love to have that commercial.

Laurie


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I don't know why, but I can never make that site work. :curse: I'd love to have that commercial.
> 
> Laurie



Click on the link, scroll down and type in the code. Then, wait 'till the estimated time 'till it gives you 
the option of saving it or not and download it.

What are you doing that isn't allowing it to work?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

SunsFan57 said:


> Click on the link, scroll down and type in the code. Then, wait 'till the estimated time 'till it gives you
> the option of saving it or not and download it.
> 
> What are you doing that isn't allowing it to work?


Did all that. I type in the code....and then wait...and wait....and wait....and nothing happens. If I click Enter, it takes me to another screen asking me to open a Premium account. I never get the Open or Save download box.

Laurie


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

it is a cool commercial. there are others like it too -

There was one with the Heat making a steal on D and Wade throwing it down the floor to Shaq in transition for a dunk. the quote for that was "Great things are not done on impulse, they are done by little things put together." by Vincent Van Gogh i think. 

Another one has Vince Carter driving around the Spurs D and finding a hole to put it up and in. The quote for this was "Don't go where there is a trail. Instead go where there is no trail and leave a path." by Ralph Waldo Emerson i think. (Wow i have no life if i remember all this crap  )

There was also a Carmelo Anthony one but i can't remember the quote.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Did all that. I type in the code....and then wait...and wait....and wait....and nothing happens. If I click Enter, it takes me to another screen asking me to open a Premium account. I never get the Open or Save download box.
> 
> Laurie



Do you click on the free download?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks so much sunsfan. the commercial looks better on TV when its clear and you can see the player's faces. theres so much happening in just one NBA posession.


----------

